
AI software smart as a 4-year-old - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/ai-software-smart-as-a-4-year-old?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=3d9d5afda1-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-3d9d5afda1-281895037
======
joshuaellinger
Yeah, no...

Read the underlying source article.

It can recognize works as well as a 4-year-old. Reasoning lags far behind.

